# Mozilla



## Setanta (Apr 29, 2004)

Just today, the mainpage stopped loading when I use Mozilla Firefox. It's worked great before, but now I just get a blank white page, so I'm posting this using Internet Exploder, which seems to work fine. Anyone have any ideas? Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 29, 2004)

Yup!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/search.php?searchid=18240


----------



## Mark (Apr 29, 2004)

Or for those without search capabilities...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=86577

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=83104

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=80950

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=80094

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=78305

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=78142

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=78899

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=78672

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=78135


----------



## Setanta (Apr 29, 2004)

Huh, OK. It's been working fine, and I haven't added any extensions or what not, but that's cool. I guess I'll have to load up regular Mozilla. Thanks for the help


----------



## Setanta (Apr 30, 2004)

Firefox is working for me again. Weird. I'm glad, because reading these message boards is much more pleasant with a tabbed browser. 

Does anyone have another tabbed browser they can recommend that works more consistently here? I tried Opera a couple years ago and wasn't impressed, but it's been a while.


----------



## Zappo (Apr 30, 2004)

I use the latest Netscape, and all features work like a charm.


----------



## omokage (Apr 30, 2004)

I've never had any problems with Firefox. If EN World ever had trouble loading, I wait a few minutes and try again. It's generally due to traffic overload.


----------



## Setanta (May 3, 2004)

omokage said:
			
		

> I've never had any problems with Firefox. If EN World ever had trouble loading, I wait a few minutes and try again. It's generally due to traffic overload.



Huh. That's interesting. When I started this thread, I hadn't been able to bring up the main page all day with Firefox, but it worked fine in IE. I would just leave a tab trying to connect, and it would eventually load a blank page and then act like it was done. Anyway, it works now. 

BTW, are you using Firefox on Win32 or another OS? I'm using my work computer which is unfortuantely Win32.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 3, 2004)

I've never been able to get used to Mozilla.  With all the flaws of Internet Explorer, I'm just used to it, so I just accept it and move on.

Still, Mozilla is a small program, so no harm to keep it on my hard drive...


----------



## Setanta (May 3, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> I've never been able to get used to Mozilla.  With all the flaws of Internet Explorer, I'm just used to it, so I just accept it and move on.
> 
> Still, Mozilla is a small program, so no harm to keep it on my hard drive...



I think Firefox really shines with a three button mouse. If I'm looking at something like the general forum, I just middle click on all the threads that look interesting, and they start opening up as tabs in the background as I keep looking for more threads. I feel like it makes reading these forums much more efficient.


----------



## omokage (May 4, 2004)

I use Firefox on Win2k at work, and WinXP and Linux at home.
I've been using Mozilla since the 1.0 release and have never had trouble with the site due to browser issues.


----------

